# Do I have any chance



## sarahsu_99 (May 3, 2009)

Hey, 
This is my first post here, I was hoping you could clarify a few things for me. 

I'm 27 I work as a Pub Manager in London and I'm really interested in making the move out to Canada to live and work for a while. I have an Aunt and Uncle who have lived over there for around 25 years.
I've been looking into getting a visa but it seems you need a job before you go and as my line of work is not exactly specialised I don't know if I've got much of a chance of getting one. 
Honestly, am I wasting my time?
Any reply, good or bad will be gratefully received.

Thanks


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi! You could look into the Bunac program...

Work Abroad, Volunteer Abroad and Teaching Overseas programmes - BUNAC

I'm sure it's been discussed on these forums before, so do a search for BUNAC and you should find more information, as well. 

Good luck!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sarahsu_99 said:


> Hey,
> This is my first post here, I was hoping you could clarify a few things for me.
> 
> I'm 27 I work as a Pub Manager in London and I'm really interested in making the move out to Canada to live and work for a while. I have an Aunt and Uncle who have lived over there for around 25 years.
> ...


Hi Sarahsu and welcome to the site. 

Actually given your age you will find it considerably easier that older people. Your entry can be achieved with a BUNAC working 12 month visa. With it you can come here and work and if successful apply for TWP/PR from within or get your visa extended for a second year until your more permanent status is achieved. While you may not walz into a manager's job right away you could easily get work as a bartender, they are always in demand. Go to Working Holidays, Working in Canada, Work in Canada, Work Canada Seasonal Jobs for more details on how to apply for the BUNAC visa.


----------



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

*hi*



sarahsu_99 said:


> Hey,
> This is my first post here, I was hoping you could clarify a few things for me.
> 
> I'm 27 I work as a Pub Manager in London and I'm really interested in making the move out to Canada to live and work for a while. I have an Aunt and Uncle who have lived over there for around 25 years.
> ...


do you have any exams e.g city &guilds if yes your be o.klane:


----------



## sarahsu_99 (May 3, 2009)

Raymapleleaf said:


> do you have any exams e.g city &guilds if yes your be o.klane:


I've got my personal liquor licence and cellar management City and Guilds qualifications but I'm not sure if these will be any good in Canada. I also have a City and Guilds qualification in journalism but that isn't relevent to my current career.
Is it just the qualification they are looking for or does it need to be tied to the job you want to do there?


----------

